# Cycle Lethargy



## hulksmash (Apr 2, 2013)

What do all of you use/do to combat lethargy from a cycle?

Some info:
-ANY compound (including orals-they give the most lethargy) gives me lethargy-YES, EVEN TEST *ALONE* and even test at TRT doses during a cruise. Again, ANY AAS COMPOUND causes me lethargy

-Bloodwork is always good and kept up to date (got an awesome doc), even my liver values are normal ranges 

-BP is never persistently high-the only time I had hypertension is when I was on my hydrocodone regiment for 7+ months and I stopped that shit-better to hurt than deal with bullshit from pain meds

-I'm not on ANY other shit, just gear...I may joke about being a heavy drinker but I rarely drink during a blast

-I ensure I reach at least my RDA for vitamins and minerals

-lethargy exists even with a healthy, balanced diet and calorie surplus or deficit
------------------------------

With that said, the problem?

I work manual labor-at least 45 hours a week, 6 days a week AND walk a MINIMUM 7-10 miles a day and deal with NO LESS than 10lbs of stock

Even a LITTLE lethargy will severely impact ya; *it's hard as fuck stacking twenty-five 40lb packs of sugar when all ya wanna do IS LAY DOWN AND NOT MOVE* lol

As far as the CAUSE of it-I've researched it through and through all the responses are broscience, especially when bloodwork is gone and no other shit is being taken

It's all genes-especially since I get NO OTHER SIDES besides night sweats

While *MOST* get energy from test, there's threads out there with someone lethargic from just that..or ANY other compound you can think of
------------------------

For mild lethargy=2 Rockstar Lo-Carb (240mg caffeine) every 3-4 hours; I chug the first one down and sip on the second

For big lethargy days=ONLY α-adrenergic sympathomimetic drugs will work LOL in other words, fuckin amphetamines...LOL

Just wondering what you guys do/use?

I saw one recommendation of using Albuterol for lethargy on cycle, never tried yet


----------



## don draco (Apr 2, 2013)

From what I've read, hormonal imbalances can result in lethargy.  Not sure if anybody can fix this problem for you bro. If it's how you react to ALL AAS as you said, it's probably just how your body naturally reacts.   Maybe somebody with more experience can chime in though.. good luck


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 2, 2013)

Masteron... ad it to your TRT or blast at 250-400mg/week and you will have energy 24/7


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 2, 2013)

mlupi319 said:


> Masteron... ad it to your TRT or blast at 250-400mg/week and you will have energy 24/7



What do you use/do WITHOUT adding compounds if you get lethargy? That is if you even do


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 2, 2013)

don draco said:


> From what I've read, hormonal imbalances can result in lethargy.  Not sure if anybody can fix this problem for you bro. If it's how you react to ALL AAS as you said, it's probably just how your body naturally reacts.   Maybe somebody with more experience can chime in though.. good luck



yep, just my genes! I'm not even worried about it

just wondered what other people use/take besides caffiene or ephedrine


----------



## ccpro (Apr 2, 2013)

Hulksmash,
I too battle lethargy or as I call chronic fatigue.  It all started when I kicked the pain meds, takes a while for your brain to get back in gear by itself.  I was then tested for low t, been on for 1 1/2 years and still have bouts of fatigue.  Just went for a sleep study and I'm told I have extreme apnia and that my energy levels will dramatically increase after I get the cpap.  Just wanted to throw some ideas out to you to consider.  Hope it gets better.  PM me if you'd like.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 2, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> What do you use/do WITHOUT adding compounds if you get lethargy? That is if you even do





hulksmash said:


> just wondered what other people use/take besides caffiene or ephedrine



Lethargy on cycle- add mast
Lethargy off cycle- ephedrine and/or caffeine 

That's basically it... unless you have a thyroid problem... I'd get that checked out.


----------



## grind4it (Apr 2, 2013)

I use mild caffeine. One cup of black coffee in the morning and one large black ice tea (usually starfucks) mid-afternoon.  I hate to give my money to those commy Aholes; but they do make a mean ass ice tea. I get the large (idk what they call the size - I refuse to speak their language) black, no sweetener, no water and shaken.....plus they always have eye candy in that joint....yea, I'm the muscled up old dude making a ass out of himself with the ladies.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 2, 2013)

ripped fuel, the curse, cafine


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2013)

U guys all have no fucking clue what your talking about...Hulk your on to much fuckin gear thats the problem


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 2, 2013)

ccpro said:


> Hulksmash,
> I too battle lethargy or as I call chronic fatigue.  It all started when I kicked the pain meds, takes a while for your brain to get back in gear by itself.  I was then tested for low t, been on for 1 1/2 years and still have bouts of fatigue.  Just went for a sleep study and I'm told I have extreme apnia and that my energy levels will dramatically increase after I get the cpap.  Just wanted to throw some ideas out to you to consider.  Hope it gets better.  PM me if you'd like.



Ain't it a bitch? Did TRT help?

Before pinning, I would do an oral cycle get lethargy, finish cycle, and get my energy levels back

Then my sciatica+disc degeneration gets bad so I get on an opiate reigment (even legally) for almost a year...stop it to prevent addiction/more injury (since I could work more due to not hurting)

Then I cycle, and lethargy is still there...now I blast/cruise because the lethargy is sporadic/barely there with trt doses versus always lethargic when off

I SWEAR opiates fucked me, specifically the dopaminergic/norepinephrine system-the one system that controls MOTIVATION and energy

That's why α-adrenergic drugs (eg amphetamines) make me feel *normal* energy wise and COMPLETELY wipe away the lethargy

HOWEVER, its 1) stupid to run gear+α-adrenergic drugs because of BP increasing from BOTH and 2)α-adrenergic drugs have an addiction risk

Basically looks like Im stuck with caffeine and ephedra lol

STAY AWAY FROM DAILY OPIATE USE, PEOPLE...they will sneak up and fuck ya

If you got cancer or something then I can understand lol


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 2, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> U guys all have no fucking clue what your talking about...Hulk your on to much fuckin gear thats the problem



That's why I gave that info brother

Doesn't matter the compound or the amount-even just test TRT dose- lethargy is always there

Just how i respond to AAS

Thats why I asked what others take/do for their lethargy, just seeing if more options out there


I'm pretty much betting all that painkillers are what caused this clinging lethargy, too


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 2, 2013)

Coming off of opiate addiction can definitely cause long lasting chemical imbalances in the brain long after the physical withdraw and all that is gone. You may never be exactly the same as you were before, but most likely you'll slowly improve over time. Its like gear, if you're shut down for a long period of time it might be hard to get the signals going again as they're supposed to once you take away the synthetic version. 

I've had a few friends go through that, its a long and difficult road to go down, there's no easy solution that I know of. Just stay strong and take it one day at a time. Sounds like you're off that shit and have no intention of getting back on it, which is good. 

You're probably much better off than people who get addicted to OCs and heroin and morphine and shit, I think the higher doses you're using the worse and longer these imbalances can be. I hope for your sake that you were only popping a few vicodins or something, and you weren't on for too long.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 2, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> Coming off of opiate addiction can definitely cause long lasting chemical imbalances in the brain long after the physical withdraw and all that is gone. You may never be exactly the same as you were before, but most likely you'll slowly improve over time. Its like gear, if you're shut down for a long period of time it might be hard to get the signals going again as they're supposed to once you take away the synthetic version.
> 
> I've had a few friends go through that, its a long and difficult road to go down, there's no easy solution that I know of. Just stay strong and take it one day at a time. Sounds like you're off that shit and have no intention of getting back on it, which is good.
> 
> You're probably much better off than people who get addicted to OCs and heroin and morphine and shit, I think the higher doses you're using the worse and longer these imbalances can be. I hope for your sake that you were only popping a few vicodins or something, and you weren't on for too long.



I was prescribed 10mg Hydrocodone 3 times a day, every day

I stopped goin to the clinic in November; once I could tell I was building tolerance I nipped that shit in the bud

Being prescribed that stuff daily is stupid, lol

Ya live and learn


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 2, 2013)

I think you'll be ok bro. Just give it a little time. Whoever mentioned thyroid issues, that might be worth checking out too, as that can cause lethargy. Maybe try an iodine supplement.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 2, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> What do all of you use/do to combat lethargy from a cycle?
> 
> Some info:
> -ANY compound (including orals-they give the most lethargy) gives me lethargy-YES, EVEN TEST *ALONE* and even test at TRT doses during a cruise. Again, ANY AAS COMPOUND causes me lethargy
> ...



You started this thread by titling it cycle lethargy. Through the rest of the thread you kinda back track on that.

Bottom line is you are very new to cycling and as I have said numerous times you are using way too much gear.  Your body is way out of whack. This isn't determined by the presence of classic sides that you expect from things like tren, but other shit like LETHARGY. 

You seriously need a good 6 month break. You've been on far too long and using way too much. 

Did you even post up what you're on? You've been sketchy on the details. And when a guy like you is sketchy on details it's cause you know it ain't right. 

Are you currently running Test? Tren? Deca? Eq? Are you running any of them in excess of 600mg? 

Seriously dude. Your wife is gonna be pissed at me when you stroke out and die. And I'll be forced to console the grieving widow. With my dick.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 2, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I was prescribed 10mg Hydrocodone 3 times a day, every day



30mg/day of Hydros? IMO that's not enough to cause a serious problem. I personally know people on 40-80mg of Oxy daily for almost a year (or more) on end and came off and were fine. Everyone is different though, maybe you're just sensitive to opiates. 

Didn't realize you were currently blasting. whats your cycle? that could be the problem, or again maybe your thyroid is fucked.


----------



## ccpro (Apr 2, 2013)

mlupi319 said:


> 30mg/day of Hydros? IMO that's not enough to cause a serious problem. I personally know people on 40-80mg of Oxy daily for almost a year (or more) on end and came off and were fine. Everyone is different though, maybe you're just sensitive to opiates.
> 
> Not bragging here but I was taking 150 mg. of oxy for almost a year, then 28mg of suboxone tapering down to .10mg before I could get that monkey off my back!!!!  There is alot of belief that oxy and subs could inderectly fuck with your thyroid.  That little blue pill has fucked up alot of people, I feel very lucky to have survived it!!!!  Suboxforums is where I learned of low t and trt, aint that some shit!!!!


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 3, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You seriously need a good 6 month break. You've been on far too long and using way too much.



/thread

Pretty much all i can do is agree with ya :/


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> /thread
> 
> Pretty much all i can do is agree with ya :/



You're like my little brother that is smarter than me but I'll always be bigger. So when you're fuckin up I'm gonna call you out on it every time. Sorry brother. But I would seriously come off NOW and just keep eating and moving a long.  In the mean time, lets get you a long term plan to keep you moving in the right direction.

You have a goal to be as freakishly big as you can be. So do I. 300lbs is my dream. But I'm giving myself at least 2 years to get there and will not risk my health acutely to do it.  But you're back is fucked up and you can't squat and deadlift heavy which puts you at such a disadvantage that you almost have to ask, what is the upper limit that you're capable of?

This is a much longer discussion, that maybe we could have over the phone sometime when I'm not chasing my 5 year old and you're not banging that smokin hot wife of yours.


----------

